# I want to tun windows in tab



## Gupanna (5 mo ago)

Can anyone guide me regarding this ,i want to run windows in samsung tab or can u tell me where i can find free office 365 subscription for Android


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

There is no free Windows Office 365, now renamed Microsoft 365.
Price list for personal account
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-365/buy/compare-all-microsoft-365-products?tab=1

My Samsung Tab A uses Office online. (Word, Excel and Powerpoint) it came installed on my device.
If your Tab doesn't hae it, see if you can download and install from this link
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-365/mobile/microsoft-365-mobile-apps-for-android


----------

